# Hello from Pa



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Good to have you here at AT!

Mitch


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Where at in PA? I grew up just south of Johnstown.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

:welcome: to Archery Talk from a rewarded member from Canada:canada:Greatest archery site on the net.:first:


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

A big welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk dodgenut98. Have fun here.


----------



## Bowgod02 (Sep 18, 2006)

spcfoor said:


> Where at in PA? I grew up just south of Johnstown.



I'm about 30 minutes north of Johnstown.


----------



## Diamond7Liberty (Nov 6, 2006)

:welcome: to Archery Talk from a rewarded member from Canada:canada:Greatest archery site on the net.:first:


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello there. I live in the Johnstown area. How long have you been a traditional shooter.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## DIVER52 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bowgod02 said:


> I'm about 30 minutes north of Johnstown.


I live near Pa Ohio line & I80. Thanks for all the greetings. Also good to hear from our Canadain brothers. I also hunt Ontario near my cottage in the Bancroft area. They have some monster buck in Ontario.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

I live down in Bedford County


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to at!!!!


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Where in Bedford County do you live?


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

New Enterprise


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT :clap2::clap2:


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

I am constantly over at New Enterprise. How long have you been there?


----------



## Grummpy Bear (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to AT :welcomesign:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------

